# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i voda

## petra1807

Pozdrav svima,
imam jednu nedoumicu u vezi s dojenjem i davanjem vode bebici.Zanimaju me vaša iskustva u vezi s tim,jer mislim da sam s prvom bebicom imala ogromne probleme s grčevima(iako sam je  dojila)ali i davala vodu iz bočice pošto je bilo ljeto i užasne vrućine.Dakle voda uz dojenje da ili ne???
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Dojenoj bebi ne treba voda, čak niti po najvećim vrućinama. Priroda je čudesno uredila da majčino mlijeko uvijek savršeno prati bebine potrebe, pa se tako ljeti povećava udio vodenastijeg mlijeka koje bebi utažuje žeđ. 

Ne samo da je nepotrebno, već davanje bilo čega osim majčinog mlijeka (voda, čaj, adaptirano, sok..) remeti crijevnu floru isključivo dojenog djeteta i ispire se zaštitni sloj na bebinim crijevima koji se stvara zahvaljujući majčinom mlijeku. Probavni sustav bebe tada postaje podložniji raznim infekcijama i nakon samo jedne bočice potrebno je više tjedana isključivog dojenja da se probava vrati na stanje kakvo je bilo tijekom isključivog dojenja.

----------


## petra1807

Linda,hvala puno na odgovoru.
Bočice izbacujem iz kuće....

----------


## koksy

Ja ljudima koji me napadaju zbog nedavanja vode lazem da dajem vodu samo da me ne optuzuju da zlostavljam dijete i da ce dehidrirat. Eto, do toga je doslo, nazalost. Jedva cekam da prode tih 6 mjeseci iskljucivog dojenja i da im pokazem zivo, zdravo i hidrirano dijete....

----------


## Ares

Uh, što su mene babe napadale ovo ljeto i bile zgrožene da po vrućinama bebi ne dajem vodu...ja bi svima rekla "pedijatrica je rekla da ne treba" (zbog njih sam je išla pitati, toliko su me zbunile), onda su odustale jer kao to što kaže pedijatrica ima neku težinu... 
Samo mi nije jasno, da li je to individualno ili ne, da li je stvar u neznanju, zbog čega patronažne još uvijek govore da se bebi može dati čaja između obroka?

----------


## paklenica

pa _može_ se dati, ali to nije dobro  :Wink: 

to govore zato što ne znaju dovoljno o dojenju

----------


## koksy

A ne, kod mene ni "pedijatrica je rekla" nije palilo jer sta pedijatrica zna!? Valjda moja baka koja nikad nije dojila zna bolje...jel...

----------


## SikaPika

eh, da, kad se sjetim svakodnevne borbe sa svekrvom
što mi sve nije napričala o djeci koja nisu pila vode
rodila sam u ljeto, nije pila ništa osim mlijeka svih 6 mj. i nikad problema

----------


## (maša)

Ne za vodu. 
Imam dvije proljetne bebe i obojica su preživjela vruća ljeta bez kapi vode/čaja. Stariji je vodu počeo piti tek oko 8 mj, do prve godine je jako malo tekućine pio.
Na pitanja zašto ne vode, odgovarala bi sa "što će im?" dalje me nisu ništa ispitivali.

----------


## puntica

moja svekrva je bila toliko ljuta i bijesna što nismo djetetu htjeli davati ni vode ni čaja (a rođena je zimi pa argument vrućina nije bio dovoljan) da se jednog dana pojavila na vratima s pedijatricom (nekom njenom frendicom) koju je dovela kako bi nam objasnila da je djetetu potrebna voda i duda

pedijatrica je bila jako jako jako draga i genijalna
prva stvar koju je rekla je da smo mi roditelji a ne ona, i da mi odlučujemo što ćemo i da se ne obaziremo na tuđe komentare  :Laughing: 
druga stvar je bila da duda nije potrebna i da se ne zove bezveze duda VARALICA a da nemamo potrebu varati svoje dijete kad već ima na raspolaganju sise  :Laughing: 
treća stvar je bila da ni voda niti ikakve tekućine nisu potrebne. i točka  :Very Happy: 


sveki nije naravno, odustala od prigovaranja, ali je bila malo tiša jer je znala da je u svakom trenutku možemo poklopiti argumentima koje nam je iznjela njena frendica pedijatrica  :Laughing:

----------


## petra1807

da..bila sam puuno mlađa i neiskusnija tada kada je bočica s vodom bila kod bebinog uzglavlja i kako je tko dolazio svekrva,tete,mama, svi su joj davali vodu iz bočice i na kraju smo MM i ja po noći imali probleme s grčevima....ali ovaj put ne...kad me budu pitali dajem li bebaču vodu jednostavno sam se s Mm dogovorila da ćemo reći (lagati naravno)da je dajemo kašikicom i da smo dali netom prije.
Tako nećemo bit luđaci koji ne daju bebi vodu...I svi će biti zadovoljni.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Linda

Ali ja zaista ne razumijem zašto bi se trebalo lagati o tome ili o bilo čemu drugome, ako si i sama uvjerena da pravilno postupaš. Time samo ideš niz dlaku prigovaračima i daješ im prostora za još više i više uplitanja u tvoje roditeljstvo. Sad je u pitanju voda, za čas će biti dohrana i tko zna što još.. pa, zar ćeš, kad te krenu ispitivati sa 7 mjeseci jede li već sve, odgovarati, da, da, baš se najela sarme..?

Tvoje dijete, tvoja odgovornost. I to bi svi trebali znati.
Ispričaj im zašto je štetno narušavati isključivo dojenje (onaj dio o zaštitnom sloji u bebinoj probavi). Mirno i hladne glave.

----------


## Ares

Moja sveki još ne može doći k sebi da ja svojoj bebi ne dajem čaja, a njenoj djeci su kamilicu davali još u rodilištu....a i teško prihvaća činjenicu da ne želi dudu varalicu, to nikako da joj legne....

Ne mogu se sad sjetiti, ali čula sam nešto, dal je to poslovica, ili nešto u stilu naši stari su govorili...da ako se ne da bebi voda da joj ispadne kosa... :Laughing: 

Ja sam imala slučaj da mi je žena (koju sam vidjela par puta u životu) rekla da mi je dijete gladno i da mi mlijeko nevalja zato što je čula da mi je jednom plakao, pa još kad ga je vidjela s rukicama u ustima, nikakvi moji argumenti nisu je mogli uvjeriti u suprotno, a prije tog susreta već je to isto govorila mm, koji joj je pokušao objasniti da male bebe ponekad plaču, a da naša predobro dobiva na težini i spava noću tako da je s mlijekom sve u redu... eto uvijek se nađe netko tko se miješa...

----------


## Cubana

Bolje da guranje ruku u usta tumače glađu, nego kao moja susjeda koja je malom par mjeseci svako malo gurala paracetamol čepiće jer ga muče zubići pa plače.

----------


## petra1807

uuuu vjerujte mi da ja moja obitelj najosjetljivija na vodu...Glavno pitanje je ''je li žedna''
A moja sestra koja nije htjela davat vodu svojoj curici je bila luđakinja number one :Laughing: ,
kako u svojoj obitelji,znači kako kod svoje svekrve,tako i kod mojih....
Baš zato, iz tog njenog iskustva smo MM i ja i odlučili lagati da dajemo vodu...

----------


## koksy

*Linda* kad bi barem bilo tako jednostavno. Na mene su dvije kokoske doslovce urlale sve dok nisam lagala da dajem vodu na zlicicu. Dovoljno su me pilile zbog dojenja jer, naravno, u mojoj obitelji ni jedna zena nije mogla dojiti zbog preslabog mlijeka pa nije moguce da ja mogu.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Doslo je do toga da djecu jako rijetko vodim k njihovoj prabaki jer me ista ubija u pojam. I rekla sam joj zasto ne dolazim al ne odustaje. A meni je zao da se djeca ne druze s njom, divna je s djecom, samo ju taj moj rezim ubija.

*Ares* ima nesto u ovoj tvojoj izreci, Sven je bio na AD i na vodi i ni dlaka mu nije otpala a evo ovaj mali iskljucivo dojen svaki dan pomalo gubi kosu  :Grin:

----------


## Linda

Ma, cure, razumijem ja vas, tim više jer sam i sama svojevremeno postupala kao vi. Ali onda se nešto u meni prelomilo i više jednostavno nemam želudac niti objašnjavati, a još manje lagati ili opravdavati se. I gle čuda, nitko se više ničemu ne čudi, nitko više ne osjeća potrebu savjetovati mi ili prigovarati, bar ne meni u lice. Ili ja to više ne čujem ili ne doživljavam, možda je u tome stvar.. Uglavnom, uvjerena sam da kad čovjek sam sa sobom raščisti neke stvari, onda se i okolina drukčije ponaša.

----------


## mlada.majka

Pa ja ni jednom svom djetetu nisam davala vodu,tek s nekih 6 mjeseci,a obadvije su rođene u ljeto i ništa im nije bilo.Svakodnevno su me zbog tog bombardirali razno raznim glupim pitanjima i argumentima.Moja kuma je čak rakla probaj ti piti samo mlijeko pa čemo vidjet hočeš biti žedna :Laughing: 
Zato mame ne dajite svojoj dječici vou jel če vjerovatno imati problema s probavom,a to vam ne treba i slušajte samo sebe jer šta vas briga što drugi misle,to je vaša beba i vi odlučujete što je za nju najbolje....

----------


## SikaPika

> Ali ja zaista ne razumijem zašto bi se trebalo lagati o tome ili o bilo čemu drugome, ako si i sama uvjerena da pravilno postupaš. Time samo ideš niz dlaku prigovaračima i daješ im prostora za još više i više uplitanja u tvoje roditeljstvo. Sad je u pitanju voda, za čas će biti dohrana i tko zna što još.. pa, zar ćeš, kad te krenu ispitivati sa 7 mjeseci jede li već sve, odgovarati, da, da, baš se najela sarme..?
> 
> Tvoje dijete, tvoja odgovornost. I to bi svi trebali znati.
> Ispričaj im zašto je štetno narušavati isključivo dojenje (onaj dio o zaštitnom sloji u bebinoj probavi). Mirno i hladne glave.


potpisujem, ja sam uvijek za istinu
kopirala sam stranice knjiga, vadila članke s interneta, vodila kod pedijatrice
uvijek sam im sve gurala pod nos, da nije bilo tako, istina, imala bih problema i s dohranom i uplitanjem u prehranu inače (i sad imam problema i borim se, ali samo pokažem zube i ništa nam ne mogu)

----------


## SikaPika

> Moja kuma je čak rakla probaj ti piti samo mlijeko pa čemo vidjet hočeš biti žedna
> .


ovo je nama rekla fizijatrica na tečaju za porod

----------


## nijntje

super da je otvorena ova tema. danas smo bili na pregledu i mm je pitao (ne znam zasto...) da li nasoj petomjesecnoj, savrseno naprednoj i iskljucivo dojenoj bebi mozemo dati vodu ili caj. i naravno odgovor je da, a ako ne zelimo flasicu moze i casica s poklopcem da mu damo recimo dok se kupa (!?) pa da vidimo sta ce... ma ja sam ostala sokirana, njegovim pitanjem i njenim odgovorom. oni bi mojoj savrsenoj bebi davali nesto osim mlijeka!? NO NO NO...  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Sve ovo što pišete mi je tako poznato, to čuđenje jer bebi ne dajem vodu. 
Pocevsi od mame, svekrve pa sve do slucajnih prolaznika. Užas!
Ja bi samo odrešito rekla "ne, on ne pije vodu", bez ikakvih objasnjenja. Znam, to zvuci jako, jako cudno nekome tko ne zna da bebi ako je iskljucivo dojen ne treba voda, ali svi bi samo slozili neku cudnu facu i raspravi bi bio kraj. 
Naravno, trudnici koja je zainteresirana, friskoj mami ili nekom tko mi pristupi na normalan nacin cu objasniti zasto je to tako, ali seoskim zabadalima.........necu......neka se cude i smatraju me ludom  :Razz:

----------


## thaia28

ja sam svome nudila vodu, ali dok je god dojio nije ju htio piti.

_"Zato mame ne dajite svojoj dječici vou jel če vjerovatno imati problema s probavom"

_Nisam pedijatar, ali ovo mi baš ne zvuči smisleno.  Naša pedijatrica, kojoj beskrajno vjerujemo i ujedno vrlo prodojeća, dozvoljava vodu.

----------


## polfezna

Kako pedijatri koji preporucuju davanje vode to argumentuju? Bez ikakve provokacije,iskreno me zanima odakle uopste ideja o davanju vode jer evo,imam drugu iskljucivo dojenu bebu i ne znam ni kada ni zbog cega bi joj dala vodu pa me bas interesuje kako strucni ljudi(dakle,ne mislim na babe i strine)to obrazlazu?!

----------


## mlada.majka

Ono o problemima s probavom je istina,ako se dojenoj bebi daje voda,ali isto tako nemora biti jednako svakoj bebi.Davanjem vode dojenoj bebi iz crijeva se ispire zašitni sloj koji se stvara zahvaljujući majčinom mlijeku i onda su bebina crijeva podloznija infekcijama...Ak neko misli da dojenjom djetetu treba voda nek mu da,ja svojim curkama nisam davala i ništ im ne fali...tak da-ko voli nek izvoli...

----------


## alef

Preporuka moje perijatrice je iskljucivo dojenje 6 mjeseci... Nisam ni razmisljala da bebi dajem vodu ili caj niti mi je to iko predlagao (dobro, jesu mama i sveki unutar prvih desetak dana dok mlijeko nije fino nadoslo, ali nisu bile militantne, samo su predlozile, ja rekla ne treba i to je to)

Stvarno mi je zao mama koje moraju da se bore sa ovako nedokaznom okolinom  :Sad:  Ja se nisam susrela ni sa kakvim zabadalima koja nasrcu sa savjetima, a imam bas onako sirok krug rodbine i poznanstava. Ljudi pitaju jesam li vec pocela sa dohranom, ja kazem, kao u djetetovo ime: "Ne, ne, ja jos uvijek samo pijem mamino meko..."  :Smile:  Poneko zna upitati za vodi ili reci da je vec veliki i da bih mogla dati sokice od jabuke isl? Ja kazem da mu nista ne treba i to je to... Nikad nisam dozivjela to kao uplitanje u roditeljstvo, jednostavno ljudi pitaju jer vide i rade drugacije, pa se malo zacude i to je to

----------


## NYC

Puuuuuno puta sam prozivana zbog nedavanja vode ili čaja sinu. Ja nisam normalna, pa on je žedan, imat će 100 kila,itd.

Prošli tjedan smo vadili krv. Vadimo ju često. Taj dan je očito bio težak gospođi koja vadi krv bebama. Napala me jer se po njenom mišljenju pravim pametna kad kažem da bebi ne trebačaj do 6. mjeseca, i da zbog mojeg filozofiranja i majki poput mene, ona ima problema kad bebama vadi krv jer teško ide zbog toga što su svi odreda dehidrirani!!!!!!!!

A JA GA PODOJILA 2 minute prije ulaska.. Strašno! SRAMOTA! Da se dojilje na takav način omalovažavaju i to u dječjoj bolnici, to je zaista za ne vjerovati.

----------


## klara

> Ma, cure, razumijem ja vas, tim više jer sam i sama svojevremeno postupala kao vi. Ali onda se nešto u meni prelomilo i više jednostavno nemam želudac niti objašnjavati, a još manje lagati ili opravdavati se. I gle čuda, nitko se više ničemu ne čudi, nitko više ne osjeća potrebu savjetovati mi ili prigovarati, bar ne meni u lice. Ili ja to više ne čujem ili ne doživljavam, možda je u tome stvar.. Uglavnom, uvjerena sam da kad čovjek sam sa sobom raščisti neke stvari, onda se i okolina drukčije ponaša.


Ovo i ja mogu potpisati

----------


## koksy

> Puuuuuno puta sam prozivana zbog nedavanja vode ili čaja sinu. Ja nisam normalna, pa on je žedan, imat će 100 kila,itd.
> 
> Prošli tjedan smo vadili krv. Vadimo ju često. Taj dan je očito bio težak gospođi koja vadi krv bebama. Napala me jer se po njenom mišljenju pravim pametna kad kažem da bebi ne trebačaj do 6. mjeseca, i da zbog mojeg filozofiranja i majki poput mene, ona ima problema kad bebama vadi krv jer teško ide zbog toga što su svi odreda dehidrirani!!!!!!!!
> 
> A JA GA PODOJILA 2 minute prije ulaska.. Strašno! SRAMOTA! Da se dojilje na takav način omalovažavaju i to u dječjoj bolnici, to je zaista za ne vjerovati.


Uzas! Ja bi poludila i posvadala se na mjestu.
Moja baka jos uvijek, svaki put cim mali zacendra kaze da je zedan i nek mu dam vode. 4 mjeseca ja pricam svoje, 4 mjeseca ona uporna. Nevjerovatno...

I onda krene kako od jedne rodakinja mala vec sa 6 mjeseci papa juhice, naravno s Vegetom i rezancima, i kako vec juri u hodalici...Napredno dijete, moje jadno zaostalo ni vode ne smije....

----------


## marijanada

ja sam vodu davala na žličicu, _ne da se napije jer je žedna_, već par kapi da joj dotakne usne, da se upozna sa vodom
htjela sam da mi dijete zavoli vodu i da joj ne bude nepoznata, jer je teško kada dijete bude veće, razboli se, pa mu moraš davati 
puno vode da ne dehidrira, a ono se tek upoznaje s njom.

Nikada nam nije bio problem unositi dovoljno vode kada bi to pedijatrica preporučivala, jer smo već prihvatili vodu kao način ugode, a ne prisile.
Sada ima 4 i pol godine, kada je žedna traži samo vodu, industrijski sokovi su joj rijetka želja, naučila je da jedino voda može najbolje ugasiti žeđ.
Ujutro često najprije popije vodu, onda tek ide sve ostalo. Time smo riješili da stolica bude redovita, svaki dan, nekad i dvaput, a također da limfna tekućina bude dovoljno pokretna kako bi imunitet mogao funkcionirati, pa vjerujem da možda i to pridonosi što nije često jače bolesna. Uz ručak često pije vodu, mada sam joj isprva branila, jer inače malo jede, a k tome neki stručnjaci tvrde da voda razrjeđuje probavne enzime i usporava probavu, dok drugi tvrde da je pijenje vode uz obrok korisno. Priklonila sam se ovim drugima nakon što sam promatrala kako jedna i druga opcija utjeću na moje dijete.
Eto, možda su vam to savjeti kad vam mali sisavci budu veći  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Pa da, iskljucivo dojenje je do 6 mj. tj. do uvodenja dohrane. Dotad nista osim maminog mlijeka ne treba. I nemoj se ljutit al mislim da navikavanje na vodu nije potrebno, sve ovisi o roditeljima, moj bi stariji popio litre soka da mu dam, al nedam pa trazi vodu.  A i objasnila sam mu da je voda zdrava a da se od soka kvare zubi. Tako da ono sto mu jesam i nisam davala kao malom nema veze s ovim sto konzumira sad s 4 god.

----------


## Linda

marijanada, nitko ne kaže da je voda loša, naravno da je neusporedivo bolja od sokova i čajeva i da je organizmu itekako potrebna, ali ne prije šestog mjeseca, ako dijete doji. Prvih šest mjeseci isključivo dojenje je zlatni standard prema preporukama Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije.

----------


## cikla

Mene je komšinica, medicinska sestra u penziji, savetovala da maloj dajem vodu kako joj ne bi pregorele glasne žice. Naravno, uz ovaj ide i savet o tome kako treba bebu ostavljati da plače jer će tako pre progovoriti. Nisam je poslušala, ali se nisam ni raspravljala. Ne pogađaju me komentari slučajnih prolaznika u mom životu, ali me zato izluđuje svekrva koja svaki drugi dan pita kada ćemo joj početi davati kravlje mleko i pileće supice.

----------


## SikaPika

> marijanada, nitko ne kaže da je voda loša, naravno da je neusporedivo bolja od sokova i čajeva i da je organizmu itekako potrebna, ali ne prije šestog mjeseca, ako dijete doji. Prvih šest mjeseci isključivo dojenje je zlatni standard prema preporukama Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije.


hm, obrati pozornost na zadnju rečenicu: 



> Eto, možda su vam to savjeti kad vam mali sisavci budu veći


bar sam ja tako shvatila

inače, moje dijete općenito ne pije puno tekućine i to me izluđuje jer ima problema sa stolicom
ok, jede juhu gotovo svaki dan, popije vode, nekada čaja ili soka (domaćeg), ali ju stalno moram nutkati, napominjati, sto puta pitati hoće li što popiti
dok se neka djeca nalijevaju...

----------


## Trina

Mene više nitko ništa ne pita jer me gledaju kao iskusnu majku ali nisam se često susretala s takvim dušebrižnicima. Ustvari, kad malo bolje razmislim, kad bi me netko pitao npr zašto ne dajem vodu bebi, ja bi odgovorila da dojenoj bebi ne treba voda, oni bi to prihvatili kao nešto što je tako i gotovo. Ne znam, možda imam taj stav da me ljudi uzimaju za ozbiljno pa me nebi više pilali :Razz: . Ali moja svekrva je zakon. Ona mene nekidan pita imam li dovoljno mlijeka. Četvrto sam rodila. Želudac mi do mozga skoči koliko me iritira ali odgovorim ima i to je to. A kad mi je malena dobila prvi tjedan malo manje od očekivanog (i ja sam očekivala da će više zbog ovih mojih dosadašnjih sumo boraca) ona je zaključila da mi je mlijeko preslabo jer sam tek rodila. A hebiga, nekim ljudima nema pomoći. Moj muž joj najbolje odgovori, kaže joj da bolje da uopće ne komentira našu djecu ako misli takve upljuvke bacati jer ih je ona rodila dvoje a ja četvero pa nije dovoljna kompetentna za davanje savjeta. Ako je što zanima u vezi beba nek pita mene  :Smile: )

----------


## cvijeta73

hbg trina, kad nemamo svi taj argument, ovaj četverostruki  :Grin:

----------


## klara

> hbg trina, kad nemamo svi taj argument, ovaj četverostruki


Meni je dovoljan i dvostruki. Ljudi me doživljavaju kao iskusnu mamu jer se ja tako osjećam. (ne mogu vjerovati da ovo pišem  :Smile: )

----------


## Trina

Pa nego što ste nego iskusne mame, iskusne su i one s jednim djetetom.

----------


## Extreme

Meni je pedijatrica preporučila da samo dojim, osim ako se beba znoji onda kaže da gubi puno tekućine te joj treba dat malo prokuhane vode.

----------


## NYC

Dijete mi se razbolilo, visoka temperatura, kašalj, hroptanje, bilo mi je teško gledat ga tako i već sam se pobojala kako ću opet slušat o famoznoj vodi.. I onda naletim na dežurnu pedijatricu na hitnoj, koja mi kaže nešto što prvi put čujem - ali jako dobro znam zahvaljujući ovoj stranici. Kaže mi da pazim da mi dijete ne dehidrira, da mu dajem dojke naizmjenično da popije vodenasto mlijeko.. To me tako oduševilo i pohvalila sam ju jer do sada su me skoro svi pilili zašto mu ne dajem vode. Ima nade!!!  :Wink:  A starija je pedijatrica, da nebi mislili da su svi stari zadrti  :Smile:

----------


## tonina

Uskoro je bebi 6 mj.i počet ćemo sa dohranom.Do sada je bilo isključivo dojenje,znači bez vode...
Uvodim li odmah vodu kada započnemo dohranu ili ???

----------


## enchi

Da. No, ne trebaš brinuti ako to ne budu neke veće količine, neka i dalje doji pa joj neće faliti tekućine u tim počecima.

----------


## koksy

Pocela sam kad i dohranu, nudila nakon kasice. Ali nece bas... To mi je sad prilican problem jer ima urinoinfekt i trebao bi piti puno tekucine. A on ni na bocicu, ni na kljun, ni na casu ni na zlicu...ne zeli. Vadili smo krv, maaaaalo se vidi da mu fali tekucine, urin mu je isto imao jedan dan onako jaci miris pa ga sad stalno tjeram da pije. 
Ustvari, zasto ja ovo pisem, jer mi bas predstavlja problem a naravno, svi mi tvrde da sam sama kriva jer ga nisam prije navikla na vodu. Ko za vraga sad je prorijedio podoje, uzalud ja nudim, on ako nije gladan ne zanima ga sisa.  I naravno sad se ja pitam jesam li pogrijesila sto mu nisam davala vodu prvih 6 mj....

----------


## Lutonjica

moj ima 11 mjeseci i uopće ne pije vodu ni bilo što drugo.
ne muči me to, doji

----------


## polfezna

Koksy, zar mislis da bi prihvatio vodu kao iskljucivo dojen ako ni sada, kada jede cvrstu hranu, nece?
To sto je proredio dojenje je verovatno faza, sve mu je drugo zanimljivo. Moja starija nije uopste pila vodu pa sam joj u fazama kada je manje dojila stavljala dosta tecnosti u kasice i to je prolazilo. Dakle, ako jede a ne pije,probaj mu staviti vodu u hranu. Ili usporite sa dohranom (citaj, vratite se na iskljcivo dojenje) dok se ne zaleci infekcija.

----------


## koksy

Ma i jelo sa zlicom mu nije najdraza opcija, samo nek mu dam komade pa on sam jede, onda nesto i pojede. Ali nije ni to puno jer, naravno, vecina zavrsi na podu.
Zasad jos najbolje prolazi davat mu na casu, tako jos najvise popije ali nikako dovoljno. Pije Cranactin kapi koje su koncentrat brusnice i one same po sebi traze tekucinu, zato mu se i osjetio miris urina. Sutra cu dobit najnovije nalaze, nadam se da smo rjesili bakteriju i da se vise necu morat toliko zamarat s kolicinom pipijene vode.

----------


## polfezna

Kod nas najbolje prolazi casa iz koje pije velika seka.
Koksy, nadam se da ce nalazi pokazati da je infekcija izlecena.

----------


## Destiny child

Baš sam ovakvu temu tražila i drago mi je da sam naletila na nju. Trebam roditi prvo dijete sredinom ljeta i kako znam da će biti puno pametovanja od strane baka već sam ih počela pripremati da je danas dovoljno samo majčino mlijeko i da djetetu ne treba ni vode ni čaja. 
Naravno da već sada šize i da će dijete dehidrirati i kao što ja znam kada još nisam ni rodila, a one su davale i čaj i vodu i kravlje mlijeko i nije nam ništa nego smo svi dobro napredovali...

I zanima me kako to majčino mlijeko nije dobre kvalitete ako se majka zdravo hrani...kako se to zna da nije dobre kvalitete?  Ja naravno ne znam da li ću uopće moći dojiti(nadam se da neću biti u onih 5% žena koje to zaista ne mogu) , ali znam da ću dati sve od sebe da uspijem...Ipak brine me kako ću znati da je mlijeko dobro i da je to mom djetetu dovoljno jer ako ustrajem protiv sveki i mame, a nešto pođe po zlu znam da će me pojest živu...

----------


## Linda

Kvaliteta majčinog mlijeka je nešto o čemu uopće ne treba raspravljati.. ono je takvo kakvo jest, jedino najbolje za ljudsko dijete. Nije to industrijski prerađena namirnica na ovaj ili onaj način, s ovim ili onim dodacima, pohranjena ovako ili onako, s ovim ili onim rokom trajanja.. pa da se ima išta od toga dovesti u pitanje. Priroda ga je uredila da bude savršeno baš takvo kakvo jest.
Jedino je važno da dijete dobije to mlijeko, da doji na zahtjev, da je položaj ispravan kako bi dijete zaista došlo do mlijeka. I to je sva mudrost. Ne može ga dobiti previše, samo premalo.

A tvoja beba će biti najbolji pokazatelj je li sve u redu. Ako što pođe po zlu, nije krivo mlijeko, kriv je nedostatak mlijeka... a zato smo mi tu da pomognemo ako zapneš, no nemoj unaprijed negativno razmišljati, to ničemu ne služi.

Sretno i javi se kad god imaš kakve dileme.

----------


## Mimah

Ja bih na tvom mjestu sakupila relevantnih brošurica o dojenju, DVD Mliječna staza i dala mami i svekrvi da čitaju i gledaju. Ako i one budu dobro informirane, manje je vjerojatno da će te 'nagovarati' na nešto što ne želiš, a i mogu se osjećati uključenije ako znaju zašto radiš na taj način.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure hvala na podršci. Ja sam odlučna da dojim, a ako ne bude dovoljno mlijeka znam gdje se javim za pomoć :Smile: 
Zašto dođe do nedostatka mlijeka? Jel se to može nekako prevenirati.
Moja mama kaže da nije mogla dojiti jer nije imala dovoljno mlijeka tj. da sam ja poslije dojenja bila gladna, iako iskreno mislim da tada nije imala kvalitetnu podršku i nekoga tko će joj pokazati kako pravilno dojiti...

----------


## enchi

> Zašto dođe do nedostatka mlijeka? Jel se to može nekako prevenirati.
> Moja mama kaže da nije mogla dojiti jer nije imala dovoljno mlijeka tj. da sam ja poslije dojenja bila gladna, iako iskreno mislim da tada nije imala kvalitetnu podršku i nekoga tko će joj pokazati kako pravilno dojiti...


Nedostatak mlijeka ćeš prevenirati dojenjem svoje bebe na zahtjev - što znači onda kada ona to bude željela ali i dojenjem na ispravan način. 
Rodin portal je prepun korisnih i ispravnih informacija o dojenju pa se baci na posao i čitaj, čitaj, čitaj! 
Pripremi se i vjerujem da ćeš tako postati opuštenija - barem je kod mene tako bilo! Toliko sam informacija poupijala da me gotovo ništa nije moglo iznenaditi!   :Grin:

----------


## koksy

> Nedostatak mlijeka ćeš prevenirati dojenjem svoje bebe na zahtjev - što znači onda kada ona to bude željela ali i dojenjem na ispravan način. 
> Rodin portal je prepun korisnih i ispravnih informacija o dojenju pa se baci na posao i čitaj, čitaj, čitaj! 
> Pripremi se i vjerujem da ćeš tako postati opuštenija - barem je kod mene tako bilo! Toliko sam informacija poupijala da me gotovo ništa nije moglo iznenaditi!


Potpis! A i ako zapne uvijek imas Rodin sos telefon za dojenje!

----------


## ivana zg

dojila sam do 2,5 godine....vodu nije probala do 1g života....ali ju zato i dan dans pije ko luda..bez boce vode se ne ide iz kuće bilo, ljeto zima...samo u šetnju,vrtić ili do parka....

moja šogorica doji ali daje i 1 do 2 bočice dnevno adaptiranog , pa je zbog toga počela davati bebicu vodu na žlićicu naravno pod pritiskom okoline a i sam a je pomislila da možda treba jer beba ipak uzima nadomjesno mlijeko- je li mora bebici davati vodu ili ne beba će sad 5mjeseci..i da pita jel mora s nadohranom krenuti s 6mj. ja sam joj rekla da ne...ali po meni svatko mora sam odlučiti....moja je s 7,8mj. probala malo voća, ali do godine dane nije htijela ništa osim dojiti pa ju nisam ni tjerala na nadohranu-jesam li pogriješila?
hvala

----------


## koksy

Ne mora davati nadohranu sa 6 mj ali moze. Mi smo krenuli sa 6 ali nije bas bio odusevljen, isto je veliki sisavac, pa sam mu dala kolko je htio, zlicu-dvije, cak nisam ni svaki dan. Skuzila sam da on ne zeli zlicom nego sam s prstima i sa 7 mj sam mu pocela davat komade, tako i sad sa 8,5 najcesce jede komade, jede i sa zlicom ali ne miksano nego samo drobljeno vilicom i jede sve i kolicinski dosta. Cak vidim da mu bas treba taj kruti obrok, bas mu dojenje nije dosta. Vodu nudim nakon krutog obroka ali ne zeli bas, gutljaj-dva i dosta mu je. 

To sto sogorica bebi od 5 mj daje par zlicica vode dnevno nije nista strasno, ako zeli nek daje. I ja sam svom nedojenom davala, dojenom nisam nista do 6 mj.

----------


## Jadranka

Meni se pedijatar kad smo bili na pregledu sa dva mjeseca cudom cudio sto malom ne dajem caj, vodu, a ni dudu :O I rekao mi da mu ih pocnem davat jer da i tako za mjesec i po idu kasice i voda :O Svasta! A ja njemu da ocu, mada mi to nije ni na kraj pameti. Nemam pojma otkud mi taj odgovor. Poslije to komentirala sa patronaznom sestrom, a ona da je susast taj doktor skroz i da ne zna zasto tako svih savjetuje. 

Inace mi se i mater malo cudi sto malom ne dajemo ni vodu ni caj - meni i bratu je baka (mamina svekrva) uvalila vodu sa secerom valjda cim smo se rodili. Al je zato druga baka cool. Kad joj je moja mater objasnjavala da malom dajem samo mlijeko, rekla joj je, pa naravno, sto bi mu drugom davala. 

Svekrvu ne cude voda i caj, al se cudi sto mu ne dajemo dudu.

----------


## Laura

Imam isključivo dojenu bebu koja će za 6 dana navršiti 6 mjeseci. Nisam mu davala vodu, iako su se svi u mojoj okolini zgražali... Čim bi zaplakao, to je značilo da je žedan, dehidriran... Do sad nisam imala osjećaj da je žedan. Ali, ovaj tjedan vlada užasna vrućina, nama je oko 32, 33 stupnja u stanu, kuhamo se bez klime. I ja stalno pijem vodu. Njemu nudim cicu, ali u zadnje vrijeme stalno živčano plače...Baš mu smeta vrućina... I tako je jučer plakao i plakao... i neće cicu. I po prvi put dam mu vode. Čisto da vidim imaju li ljudi stvarno pravo i da im dokažem da nije žedan. I mali potegne pol bočice! I nakon toga –mir i tišina. Bio je žedan! I sad sam na sto čuda, nije mi jasno... Je li moguće da je već tjedan dana žedan, plače i pita vodu, a ja uvjerena da mu ne treba ništa osim mlijeka?! Ima li netko od vas sa sličnim iskustvom?

----------


## Jadranka

Moj je bice 2 tjedna stariji. Nadohranu sam zapocela sa pet i po mjeseci, a od cijele nadohrane najbolje je primio vodu. Kad god mene vidi da pijem, bilo iz case, bilo iz boce, trazi i on... i cijeli je odusevljen kad popije. Mozda im se svidja i sto je voda hladnije od mlijeka pa im godi na ovim vrucinama.

----------


## Laura

Vjerojatno. A i ove vrućine su nenormalne, a u našem stanu nije za živjeti, mokri smo do kože... Druge godine kupujemo klimu, definitivno. Ja još nisam počela s dohranom, drugi tjedan ću polako početi...Psihički se pripremam :Smile:  Ali i danas ću mu ponuditi vode, izgleda da mu ipak fali tekućina... Ali neću nikome reći da sam mu dala, sve do jučer sam branila tezu da bebi ne treba ništa osim mlijeka, pa bi mi stalno govorili:" Eto, vidiš, bila si u krivu" :Mad:

----------


## (maša)

Voda nije potrebna (iako su visoke temperature) ako su djetetu pelene uredno popišane, ako fontanele nisu uvučene, nema suhe/ispucale usne, koža je elsatična.....tj ako nema znakova dehidracije.

Paše mu vjerojatno jer je hladnija, zanimljiva jer je nešto novo, vidi tebe da piješ.

Moji su proljetne bebe i preživjeli su vruća ljeta samo na mom mlijeku, mlađi obožava vodu, počeo je otimati čašu sa 5 mj pa sam mu dala kad bi tražio, dok je stariji odbijao vodu, pio je povremeno u jako malim količinama  do nekih 10-11 mj.

----------


## Laura

Ja mu danas cijeli dan nudim vodu i -neće! Izgleda da mu je ipak moje mlijeko dovoljno  :Smile:  Ne znam što mu je bilo jučer, malo sam se prepala da nije siroti danima žedan, a da ja nisam skužila...ali izgleda da je živčan zbog vrućine ili nečeg trećeg, ali nije žedan. Tko zna, možda mu se samo svidio okus...Uglavnom, neću mu više nuditi do dohrane -a to je već sljedeći tjedan :Shock:  Kako mi je brzo proletjelo tih 6 mjeseci!

----------


## enchi

Ipak si u pravu s dojenjem! Dobar osjećaj, jel da?  :Cool:   :Yes: 
Najbolji pokazatelj dehidracije su pelene (ima li dovoljno popišanih), fontanela (uvučena ili ne), elastičnost kože (da li se nakon što ju lagano primiš kao da ćeš ga uštipnuti brzo vrati natrag).

----------


## Optimisticna

eto i kod mene se vrsi pritisak radi h2o. i to vise manje mlade mame. ako mi dijete place to je onda jer je zedno a ako spava onda je dehidrirano. mi doma iza zatvorenih vrata samo cicamo. ja ne da imam prsa,imam mljekarstvo, evo sad dok citam o dojenju ili dok se mali javi mljeko strca. i zato me toliki napadi iskreno receno bacaj u bed. zar ljudi ne vide da mi je dijete zadovoljno??? dolazim u napast da i ja pocnem lagat.

----------


## klara

> eto i kod mene se vrsi pritisak radi h2o. i to vise manje mlade mame. ako mi dijete place to je onda jer je zedno a ako spava onda je dehidrirano. mi doma iza zatvorenih vrata samo cicamo. ja ne da imam prsa,imam mljekarstvo, evo sad dok citam o dojenju ili dok se mali javi mljeko strca. i zato me toliki napadi iskreno receno bacaj u bed. zar ljudi ne vide da mi je dijete zadovoljno??? dolazim u napast da i ja pocnem lagat.


Nemoj lagati, samo pokazi samopouzdanje. Ako drugi vide da si sigurna u sebe i u to da radis ispravno nece te gnjaviti. A mozda se i neka druga mlada mama povede za tvojim primjerom  :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

optimisticna, kao što klara kaže, ne laži, nego im pokaži da znaš što radiš i da je tvojem djetetu dobro. ako baš budu uporni, ponudi im dodatnu "literaturu". da vidiš kako će se povući. lakše je reći nego učiniti, eto i meni su se s mojih 40+ godina i trećim djetetom (uz dvoje krasne zdrave koja su isto bila "uskraćena" za sve osim moje cice prvih 6 mj), znaju desiti začuđeni pogledi i pitanja - zar nije žedna? pa što ni vode? pa vruće je??? ja samo namjestim smješak i kažem "nije žedna!", a moje oči govore sve ono iz čega im je jasno da je tu svakoj diskusiji kraj!

----------


## frka

čitam i razmišljam koliki je to presing kad ljudi čak i lažu kako bi druge skinuli s grbe. i sama, nažalost, razumijem kako je to iako nikada nisam lagala, ali sam se zato masu puta osjetila posramljeno i neugodno. i na kraju sam bila sama na sebe ljuta zbog tih osjećaja jer sam znala da sam u pravu. 
oko vode mi je najgore bilo kad mi je došla rođakinja i pumpala moju mamu kako je dijete žedno, a onda je ona pumpala mene. izludila sam tih tjedan dana!
nažalost, nije stalo samo na vodi. da mi je nickle za svaki put kad su mi rekli "a što je ne bi malo vodali za ruke - neće joj ništa biti", bila bi milijarder. nisam im dala, a sada se svima hvale kako je N. sve sama naučila i kako tek sad vide razliku od djece koju se vodalo. valjda im je bilo nepojmljivo da dijete to samo može.
a ono što me potaknulo da nešto i napišem ovdje (zapravo, da se bar negdje ispušem) je današnji događaj s vlastitom sestrom (koja je, btw, jedna od onih "a što je ne bi vodali", a danas, očekujući svoje 4. dijete, govori da ni sama to neće dopuštati s tim djetetom jer je shvatila u čemu je stvar). spustila sam se s curkom do sestre, a tamo nam je bila i susjeda s 3-godišnjom kćerkicom i nešto su pričale o doručku. i tako susjeda kaže kako njena kćer i dalje za doručak pije bocu čokolina i pita mene što moja jede. ja kažem da je jutros doručkovala zobene pahuljice s grožđicama na što se moja sestra nadoveže izrazito podrugljivim tonom kako ja N. ne dam niti čokolino niti voćne jogurte. susjeda me blijedo pogleda i pita zašto, a ja se osjetim ko Pale sam na svijetu (znam, glupo!) i kažem da mislim da je sve to puno šećera i svakakvih aditiva i da ne znam zašto bih joj to davala kad mi odlično sve jede, mazne više voća dnevno nego ja u mjesec dana (sramotno za mene), a i obožava čisti jogurt u koji joj i sama mogu staviti voće. na sve to moja sestra ponosno obznani kako će joj ona poskriveči davati to što ja ne dajem! ovaj mi je put stvarno pukao film pa sam samo rekla da onda ni neće biti sama s njom na što me ona praktički istjerala iz stana. osjećala sam se kao zadnji idiot  :Sad:  
i sad si još mislim - pa meni ne bi palo na pamet da susjedi npr. tupim kako nije dobro što kćerki daje čokolino - njezin izbor, što ja imam s tim... nit je zbog toga drugačije gledam, nit joj sudim ili tračam o tome okolo. dapače, super mi je ženska, znam je cijeli život i baš volim. to mi apsolutno ništa ne znači i uopće niti pada na pamet. a s druge sam strane apsolutno sigurna da se o nama priča i trača na taj način (možda i ne ta susjeda, ali sestra i neke joj prijateljice sigurno). i WTF?! zar ljudi nemaju pametnijeg posla ili u čokolinu, voćnim jogurtima i vodi prije 6 mjeseci postoje neki turbosupermegaekstra važni i neophodni sastojci za koje ja ne znam??!!

ljudi, sorry na OT - baš sam se morala ispuhati...

----------


## Amandica

Ja vodim borbu sa svojom mamom koja uporno tvrdi da malom treba vode ili čaja i da ga maltretiram nedavanjem druge tekućine osim svog mlijeka. Uh, baš se stalno prepirem, ali ne odustaje. Ne samo ona, ima ih još takvih kojima moram sve objašnjavati i opet oni po svome.

----------


## martinaP

Kad sam ja bila prvi put trudna, moja sveki je sva u čudu pričala kako njena kolegica ima unuče koje samo cica. "...ništa ne jede i ne pije,  a ima već 5 mjeseci...". Tad smo riješili temu vode i čaja, i nisam poslije imala s tim problema. Mojoj mami to baš nije bilo jasno, ali nije ništa forsirala ni pilila.

----------


## ivana zg

Evo vam letak Mistarstva zdravlja- možete ga skinuti ili samo pročitati u PDF-u je...pa ih pokažite "nevjernicima" oko sebe..da ne bi bilo da su sce što govorite "izmišljotinje onih nekih čudnih cura u Rodi".

Moja je curica dojila do 2,5g  do 1g nije ni probala vodu jer je kasno krenula s dohranom.
Po meni djeca na AD-u obavezno moraju piti vodu ili čaj, jer su žedni.

Ovu su publikacije i letci...morate samo kliknuti na određene "roze"
http://www.miz.hr/ministarstvo/publi...nje_dar_zivotu  Dojenje dar životu
http://www.unicef.org/bih/ba/media_12090.html   Dojenje- Moje najbolje za moje najdraže
http://www.geburtshilfe.usz.ch/Docum...schuere_sh.pdf  Dojenje-najzdraviji početak života

Ne mogu naći sad lijepe Rodine publikacije u boji ali mogu i ove;
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...amu_i_tatu.pdf
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...i_i_istine.pdf
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3808-Ro...tci-o-dojenju?

Evo nađoh;  http://issuu.com/mukica/docs/irk2_web
http://issuu.com/quipos.art/docs/bros_dojenje_web1/1

evo imate s desne strane još publikacija...nisam baš uspjela naći stranicu gdje su sve publikacije od Rode i one o Kodu...

----------


## coolerica

joj,voda..ja sam prva dva mjeseca objašnjavala i objašnjavala a nakon dva mjeseca sam dušebrižnicima fino rekla:"Ajmo ljudi realno, bi dijete koje je dva mjeseca dehidrirano bilo danas živo? Ne bi. Dakle, nije dehidrirano". A za odgovor:"Pa ona je, onako,malo dehidrirana, ne skroz" sam ih poslala da si malo razmisle o tome. I, gle, preostala četiri mjeseca ni riječi. Pa nije dehidracija blagi nedostatak željeza pa ćeš gurati s tim godinama, zna se šta se desi od dehidracije. Ili sve mame koje nisu djeci davale vodu prvih 6 mjeseci lažu ili dojenom djetetu ne treba voda. Nema tu između..

----------


## flopica

frka  :Love:  nisi jedina ako te to tješi
ja sam isto počela tu i tamo muljati jer nemam snage više 
neda mi se ni objašnjavati ni educirati
sama sebi idem na živce jer vidim da se to doživljava kao pametovanje i dpociranje
a ježim se od toga
osim toga neki ljudi jednostavno ne čuju i ne žele čuti argumente
pa dođemo do toga da se nerviram bezveze

lakše mi je razgovor skrenuti na drugu temu ili ponoviti mirno svoju odluku i ne ulaziti u rasprave
ili reći da je tako rekao pedijatar  :Laughing:  ili dijete je alergično (puj, puj)

----------


## Lorenalorena

I ja imam pitanje. Što učiniti s vlastitom majkom, bakom moje bebe, koja za par dana puni 3 mjeseca. Kad je sama s bebom daje mu vodu, dala mu da okusi trešnju i čips. Poludjet ću. Beba mi nakon kaj je malo okusila trešnju napunila 4 pelene u jednom danu. Kako objasniti neke stvari vlastitoj materi?!

----------


## Kaae

Pokusaj ponuditi informacije iz relevantnih izvora ili upotrijebi oruzje koje, najcesce, najbolje pali - reci da je pedijatar rekao da ne smije.

Ako ne ide nikako drugacije, morat ces naci nekog drugog da cuva bebu.

----------

